# Ultimate Solo Oboe Comparison Thread



## Rudianos (Nov 11, 2021)

Now we have our famous piano thread ...






Ultimate Piano Comparison Thread


Creating a new diversion for myself here and hoping it provides some value to the community. The aim is to create a comprehensive piano comparison using high quality MIDI. Too often demos, don't offer such consistency. It can be hard to tell what to buy. Hopefully people will join up and get...




vi-control.net





a violin thread ...






Ultimate Solo Violin Comparison Thread


Following the great interest in a previous post Ultimate Piano Comparison Thread ... of which we did things not done anywhere else (velocity, agility, Sub A tests). https://vi-control.net/community/threads/ultimate-piano-comparison-thread.115615/ I have decided, as conversations on strings are...




vi-control.net





and now drum roll please.... an Oboe Thread!

The goal is to get a clean comparison of the various Oboe VI that are floating around there. Too often demos, don't offer such consistency. It can be hard to tell what to buy. Hopefully people will join up and get all the big names represented. I have included the used MIDI (by no means perfect) and clear mics, settings for the posted instruments. Please add what you can 

And this type of a review is very different than piano. There are other musicality, programming elements - do please feel free to give input - its very welcome!

Posts will follow shortly.


----------



## Rudianos (Nov 11, 2021)

Bach Violin Sonata No. 3 in CM for Solo Violin 1005 - Mvmt. 4 Allegro Assai, MM. 1-42

"Alex Klein cut a wonderful render of this, album released a couple of decades ago" - Notes adjusted to fit normal oboe, though he used a rare low A oboe. Note that some patches actually missing low B, despite oboe range going to Bb!!!

Cinesamples Oboe I - Legato - Close 90% - Teldex 30%/24ms

View attachment Multi - Master Oboe Demos - Bach Partita Cine Oboe 1 Dry Teldex.mp3


Cinesamples Oboe II - Legato - Close 90% - Teldex 30%/24ms

View attachment Multi - Master Oboe Demos - Bach Partita Cine Oboe 2 Dry Teldex.mp3


8Dio Claire Oboe - Legato Normal - Close 80% - Teldex 30%/24ms

View attachment Multi - Master Oboe Demos - Bach Partita Claire Oboe Increase Notes.mp3


8Dio Warm Solo Oboe - Legato - Close 80% - Teldex 30%/24ms

View attachment Multi - Master Oboe Demos - Bach Partita Warm Oboe Increase Notes.mp3


----------



## Rudianos (Nov 11, 2021)

Bach Violin Sonata No. 3 in CM for Solo Violin 1005 - Mvmt. 4 Allegro Assai, MM. 1-42

Orchestral Tools - Miroire - Baroque Oboe - Legato - Spot 90% - Teldex 30%/24ms

View attachment Multi - Master Oboe Demos - Bach Partita OT Legato Increase.mp3


Native Instruments - Symphony Series - Oboe - Legato - Close 90% - Teldex 30%/24ms

View attachment Multi - Master Oboe Demos - Bach Partita NI Oboe Legato Increase.mp3


----------



## Rudianos (Nov 11, 2021)

Bach Violin Sonata No. 3 in CM for Solo Violin 1005 - Mvmt. 4 Allegro Assai, MM. 1-42

MIDI A normal for Cinesamples - MIDI B stretched notes for all other patches.


----------



## Rudianos (Nov 11, 2021)

Brahms Violin Concerto, Op. 77 Mvmt. 2 Excerpt, Adagio MM. 1-16

The famous oboe solo that steals the spotlight from this wonderful Violin Concerto. Played molto rubato.

Cinesamples Oboe I - Legato - Close 90% - Teldex 30%/24ms

View attachment Multi - Master Oboe Demos - Brahms Violin - Cine Oboe I - Close Teldex.mp3


Cinesamples Oboe II - Legato - Close 90% - Teldex 30%/24ms

View attachment Multi - Master Oboe Demos - Brahms Violin - Cine Oboe II - Close Teldex.mp3


8Dio Claire Oboe - Legato Strong - Close 80% - Teldex 30%/24ms

View attachment Multi - Master Oboe Demos - Brahms Violin - 8D Strong Oboe.mp3


8Dio Warm Solo Oboe - Legato - Close 80% - Teldex 30%/24ms

View attachment Multi - Master Oboe Demos - Brahms Violin - 8D Warm Oboe.mp3


----------



## Rudianos (Nov 11, 2021)

Brahms Violin Concerto, Op. 77 Mvmt. 2 Excerpt, Adagio MM. 1-16

Orchestral Tools - Miroire - Baroque Oboe - Legato - Spot 90% - Teldex 30%/24ms

View attachment Multi - Master Oboe Demos - Brahms Violin - OT Miroire Baroque Oboe - Close Teldex Wide MIDI.mp3


Native Instruments - Symphony Series - Oboe - Legato - Close 90% - Teldex 30%/24ms

View attachment Multi - Master Oboe Demos - Brahms Violin - NI - Oboe.mp3


----------



## Rudianos (Nov 11, 2021)

Brahms Violin Concerto, Op. 77 Mvmt. 2 Excerpt, Adagio MM. 1-16

MIDI


----------



## Vlzmusic (Nov 11, 2021)

Thanks, that's a great idea! Now hoping for Swam and Infinite WW users to chime in with their version.


----------



## Batrawi (Nov 11, 2021)

Mirrore sounds best in the fast piece IMO, but that's because (I think/to my ears) it uses a re-tongued legato which is subtle & nimble enough not to cause an ear fatigue when repeatedly heard in fast sequence. So I'd say it's better just bcause it uses the right transition for this piece. The others sound like they're using slurred legato so they soon start to sound like a singing goose in such a fast passage. but 8Dio still sounded the best amongst the slurred ones imo


----------



## Rudianos (Nov 11, 2021)

Vlzmusic said:


> Thanks, that's a great idea! Now hoping for Swam and Infinite WW users to chime in with their version.


Here is to hoping we get total representation! Thanks for comment.


----------



## doctoremmet (Nov 11, 2021)

Rudianos said:


> Brahms Violin Concerto, Op. 77 Mvmt. 2 Excerpt, Adagio MM. 1-16
> 
> MIDI


What’s the DAW tempo? For all MIDI? Somehow Ableton did not import those attributes for me…


----------



## Rudianos (Nov 11, 2021)

Batrawi said:


> Mirrore sounds best in the fast piece IMO, but that's because (I think/to my ears) it uses a re-tongued legato which is subtle & nimble enough not to cause an ear fatigue when repeatedly heard in fast sequence. So I'd say it's better just bcause it uses the right transition for this piece. The others sound like they're using slurred legato so they soon start to sound like a singing goose in such a fast passage. but 8Dio still sounded the best amongst the slurred ones imo


Yes I think I agree on that one. 8dio puts out a great oboe, nice tone, clean. Orchestral tools knows how to make the right legato. The others have short articulations too, which can lead to some fatigue. Maybe blending them between a couple of tracks.


----------



## Rudianos (Nov 11, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> What’s the DAW tempo?


right, MIDI popped out fast. Why? 36 BPM


----------



## doctoremmet (Nov 11, 2021)

And Bach?


----------



## Rudianos (Nov 11, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> And Bach?


123 BPM


----------



## doctoremmet (Nov 11, 2021)

*Brahms Violin Concerto, Op. 77 Mvmt. 2 Excerpt, Adagio MM. 1-16*

Xsample Oboe - Senza Vib preset - internal convolutions off - MTurboReverb Warm Hall preset 20% wet

View attachment Xsample Oboe - Senza Vib - MTurboReverb Warm Hall preset 20% wet.mp3


----------



## doctoremmet (Nov 11, 2021)

*Brahms Violin Concerto, Op. 77 Mvmt. 2 Excerpt, Adagio MM. 1-16*

Xsample Oboe - Vibrato - internal convolutions off - MTurboReverb Warm Hall preset 20% wet

View attachment Xsample Oboe - Vibrato - MTurboReverb Warm Hall preset 20% wet.mp3


Xsample Oboe d'Amore - Senza Vib - internal convolutions off - MTurboReverb Warm Hall preset 20% wet

View attachment Xsample Oboe d'Amore- Senza Vib - MTurboReverb Warm Hall preset 20% wet.mp3


Xsample Oboe d'Amore - Vibrato - internal convolutions off - MTurboReverb Warm Hall preset 20% wet

View attachment Xsample Oboe d'Amore- Vibrato - MTurboReverb Warm Hall preset 20% wet.mp3


----------



## doctoremmet (Nov 11, 2021)

*Brahms Violin Concerto, Op. 77 Mvmt. 2 Excerpt, Adagio MM. 1-16




*










Aaron Venture Infinite Woodwinds 2.0 - internal Mozarteum IR - out of the box settings Oboe 1

View attachment Aaron Venture IW2.0 Oboe 1 out of the box.mp3


Aaron Venture Infinite Woodwinds 2.0 - internal Mozarteum IR - out of the box settings Oboe 2

View attachment Aaron Venture IW2.0 Oboe 2 out of the box.mp3


----------



## doctoremmet (Nov 11, 2021)

Aaron Venture Infinite Woodwinds 2.0 - internal Mozarteum IR - out of the box settings Oboe 3

View attachment Aaron Venture IW2.0 Oboe 3 out of the box.mp3


----------



## RMH (Nov 11, 2021)

Rudianos said:


> 8Dio Claire Oboe - Legato Normal - Close 80% - Teldex 30%/24ms


BEST ONE IMO!

I Love 8dio Claire Series.


----------



## doctoremmet (Nov 11, 2021)

*Brahms Violin Concerto, Op. 77 Mvmt. 2 Excerpt, Adagio MM. 1-16*

8Dio 8diOboe - default legato patch - MTurboReverb Warm Hall preset 30% wet











View attachment 8Dio 8diOboe - default legato patch.mp3


----------



## doctoremmet (Nov 11, 2021)

*Brahms Violin Concerto, Op. 77 Mvmt. 2 Excerpt, Adagio MM. 1-16




*

Falcon IRCAM Solo Instruments 2 - Oboe Ordinario patch - IR turned off - MTurboReverb Warm Hall 20% wet

View attachment IRAM Solo Oboe Ordinario.mp3


----------



## doctoremmet (Nov 11, 2021)

*Brahms Violin Concerto, Op. 77 Mvmt. 2 Excerpt, Adagio MM. 1-16*






Miroslav Oboe Expression 1 - in SampleTank 4 - MTurboReverb Warm Hall 20% wet. Bumpiness caused by me turning on the Mono mode (patch played overlapping notes polyphonically instead of legato). So not a fair representation 

View attachment Miroslav Philharmonik 2 - ST4.mp3


----------



## Gerbil (Nov 11, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> *Brahms Violin Concerto, Op. 77 Mvmt. 2 Excerpt, Adagio MM. 1-16*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I still have the old Vitous oboe using the BigBob script somewhere on my HDs. It’s transitions sound a bit more natural than this one. Still one of the most musical oboes out there, although that’s not really saying much because I don’t think anybody has come close to capturing the instrument in all it’s glory. I had a go a few years back. It is so so difficult to sample.


----------



## doctoremmet (Nov 11, 2021)

Gerbil said:


> I still have the old Vitous oboe using the BigBob script somewhere on my HDs. It’s transitions sound a bit more natural than this one. Still one of the most musical oboes out there, although that’s not really saying much because I don’t think anybody has come close to capturing the instrument in all it’s glory. I had a go a few years back. It is so so difficult to sample.


Yep. To be honest, this is my personal favourite of the bunch for passages like this.


----------



## Rudianos (Nov 11, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> *Brahms Violin Concerto, Op. 77 Mvmt. 2 Excerpt, Adagio MM. 1-16*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I knew there was reason why I added that on the group buy!


----------



## Baronvonheadless (Nov 11, 2021)

Berlin woodwinds soloists and bbc pro solos need to be here too! Both fantastic winds.


----------



## Rudianos (Nov 11, 2021)

Hello here some special oboes.

Brahms Violin Concerto, Op. 77 Mvmt. 2 Excerpt, Adagio MM. 1-16

Orchestral Tools - Solo Bass Oboe - Spot 1 - Teldex 30%/24ms - Dropped 1 Octave

View attachment Multi - Master Oboe Demos - Brahms Violin Bass Oboe.mp3


For Vienna now - very few comparisons (none but words) exist between their VI and Synchron with and without. Enjoy!

Vienna Instruments - VI Oboe d'Amore - Default - Teldex 30%/24ms - MIDI better optimized for Vienna

View attachment Multi - Master Oboe Demos - Brahms Violin Vienna Oboe d'Amore.mp3


Vienna Instruments - Synchron Oboe d'Amore - Default Synchron Stage - MIDI better optimized for Vienna

View attachment Multi - Master Oboe Demos - Brahms Violin Vienna Synchon Oboe d'Amore.mp3


Vienna Instruments - Synchron Oboe d'Amore - Bypass Synchron add Teldex 30%/24ms - MIDI better optimized for Vienna

View attachment Multi - Master Oboe Demos - Brahms Violin Vienna Synchon Oboe d'Amore No Synchron Yes Teldex.mp3


----------



## zwhita (Nov 11, 2021)

Brahms Violin Concerto, Op. 77 Mvmt. 2 Excerpt, Adagio MM. 1-16

BBCSO Core Solo Oboe: Vibrato On, Modwheel data lowered somewhat from midi file


----------



## Rudianos (Nov 11, 2021)

zwhita said:


> Brahms Violin Concerto, Op. 77 Mvmt. 2 Excerpt, Adagio MM. 1-16
> 
> BBCSO Core Solo Oboe: Vibrato On, Modwheel data lowered somewhat from midi file


i like that English oboe tone! maybe should try BBC


----------



## Rudianos (Nov 11, 2021)

zwhita said:


> Brahms Violin Concerto, Op. 77 Mvmt. 2 Excerpt, Adagio MM. 1-16
> 
> BBCSO Core Solo Oboe: Vibrato On, Modwheel data lowered somewhat from midi file


how does that hold up on the Bach? could you make a legato and a tongued version?


----------



## Rob (Nov 11, 2021)

SWAM oboe of the Brahms:

View attachment Brahms-SWAM_Oboe.mp3


----------



## zwhita (Nov 11, 2021)

Rudianos said:


> how does that hold up on the Bach? could you make a legato and a tongued version?


Machine gun city. Doesn't work at all. Too embarrassingly bad to post.


----------



## Rudianos (Nov 11, 2021)

The Music of the Night - Andrew Lloyd Weber

Special thanks to @fan455 for providing his recording for automation and rendering.

All Tracks - Altiverb Teldex 30% Wet - 24 MS Delay w/ Vienna Imperial Close Softest

Cinesamples Oboe I - Legato - Close 80% - Teldex 30%/24ms

View attachment Multi - Master Oboe Demos - Music of the Night Cine Oboe 1 Vienna Soft.mp3


8Dio Claire Oboe - Legato Strong - Close 60% - Teldex 30%/24ms

View attachment Multi - Master Oboe Demos - Music of the Night Claire Oboe.mp3


MIDI Below


----------



## Rudianos (Nov 11, 2021)

zwhita said:


> Machine gun city. Doesn't work at all. Too embarrassingly bad to post.


shame, these developers need to bring that tone of that oboe and the virtuosity of something much better.


----------



## Rudianos (Nov 11, 2021)

Rob said:


> SWAM oboe of the Brahms:
> 
> View attachment Brahms-SWAM_Oboe.mp3


you know I like this one exceptional - seems practically life like!


----------



## Rudianos (Nov 11, 2021)

Rob said:


> SWAM oboe of the Brahms:
> 
> View attachment Brahms-SWAM_Oboe.mp3


dare I ask, does it Bach ?


----------



## zwhita (Nov 11, 2021)

Don't the English variety have reinforced reeds or something to give a more stable tone? I notice a few in this thread kind of resemble a soprano saxophone. Seems like that re-tongue technique is very complex to model, even with sampling.


----------



## Rob (Nov 11, 2021)

Rudianos said:


> dare I ask, does it Bach ?


I think it can, tomorrow I’m trying, now time for some sleep


----------



## Rudianos (Nov 11, 2021)

English notice the scrape half down instead of the whole way - less defined ... wire common ... an aristocratic clear tone. Gordon Hunt ... American more parts sections of the reed. Generally darker thicker sound. Alex Klein.

English






American


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 12, 2021)

Hello,

Listening to all the demos posted of Solo Oboes on this thread, to me.

My First Favorite would have to be CineSamples Oboe , it sounds the best to my ears. It has a very detailed timbre, kind of the rough, reedy timbre that Oboes have. Many of the other Oboes sound very good as well, but lack that important detail of an Oboe's sonic/timbral character, that sonic detail is a must have detail for me in an Oboe's sound.

My second favorite is OT's Miroire Baroque Oboe, which also has that rich timbral character of an Oboe.

My third favorites would be 8dio's Oboe, BBCSO Oboe. 


Thanks,
Muziksculp


----------



## Rob (Nov 13, 2021)

and here's the Bach bit with the Swam Oboe... must be said that this is not a very "oboish" piece, no place to breath and also the continuous jumps are really challenging.

View attachment Bach-SwamOboe.mp3


----------



## Rob (Nov 13, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> Hello,
> 
> Listening to all the demos posted of Solo Oboes on this thread, to me.
> 
> ...


and here I think we come to a recurring situation in these threads: timbre versus intelligibility, or phrasing, aka instrument behavior. I understand the preference for beautiful timbres, but the way I am, I need to hear instruments "speak" the right musical words. If I'm listening to a theatrical piece I always prefer an actor with a not too nice voice, clearly articulating words, to a rich, beautiful voice mumbling and missing or mis-spelling words. That's most of the meaning of music to me, though best would be to have the beautiful tone colour and the clear articulation as well.


----------



## ScrltPumpernickel (Nov 13, 2021)

Rob said:


> and here I think we come to a recurring situation in these threads: timbre versus intelligibility, or phrasing, aka instrument behavior. I understand the preference for beautiful timbres, but the way I am, I need to hear instruments "speak" the right musical words. If I'm listening to a theatrical piece I always prefer an actor with a not too nice voice, clearly articulating words, to a rich, beautiful voice mumbling and missing or mis-spelling words. That's most of the meaning of music to me, though best would be to have the beautiful tone colour and the clear articulation as well.


Going with the analogy, but not trying to make any point in particular; how would you find an actor with a synthesized voice, where he opens his mouth and a very articulate "spell-to-speak" is playing through a PA?


----------



## Rob (Nov 13, 2021)

ScrltPumpernickel said:


> Going with the analogy, but not trying to make any point in particular; how would you find an actor with a synthesized voice, where he opens his mouth and a very articulate "spell-to-speak" is playing through a PA?


that would be horrible, but I hope modeled instruments aren't that far from samples


----------



## ScrltPumpernickel (Nov 13, 2021)

Rob said:


> that would be horrible, but I hope modeled instruments aren't that far from samples


Just to be clear, I don't think they are far, and, especially, in case of oboes might be preferable in many situations.


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 13, 2021)

Rob said:


> and here's the Bach bit with the Swam Oboe... must be said that this is not a very "oboish" piece, no place to breath and also the continuous jumps are really challenging.
> 
> View attachment Bach-SwamOboe.mp3


Nice  

The Oboe note attacks are very convincing for this fast short articulated piece. (THANKS) 

Would be very helpful if you can post a more lyrical style Oboe performance, slow-legato style phrasing. to hear the sustained part of the oboe. Is this SWAM V3 Oboe ? or V2 ? 

Did you do a lot of customization edits to this oboe in SWAM ?


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 13, 2021)

By the way, I also find the CineWinds Oboe Performance very convincing, not just the timbre.


----------



## ptram (Nov 13, 2021)

Brahms, Violin Concerto, oboe solo, VSL Synchronized French Oboe:

Brahms, Oboe solo, VSL SYzd French Oboe

Brahms, Oboe solo, VSL SYzd Viennese Oboe

Paolo


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 13, 2021)

ptram said:


> Brahms, Violin Concerto, oboe solo, VSL Synchronized French Oboe:
> 
> http://www.studio-magazine.com/music/musichealtri/brahms/Brahms-Solo_Oboe.mp3 (Brahms, Oboe solo, VSL SYzd French Oboe)
> 
> Paolo


Thanks. But the oboe timbre lacks the richness I would usually associate with the Oboe. The timbre sounds too smooth for my taste.


----------



## Rob (Nov 13, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> Nice
> 
> The Oboe note attacks are very convincing for this fast short articulated piece. (THANKS)
> 
> ...


this is oboe V2.9.2, customized the patch quite a bit and EQued. Also, I've slightly opened its width with Ozone' own Imager and applied IR1 Snape Maltings reverb...
No, I don't hear musical performances in any of the examples of this thread. Swam, with all the usual reservations regarding timbre, is the one that to my ears is the more musical.


----------



## Rudianos (Nov 13, 2021)

Rob said:


> and here's the Bach bit with the Swam Oboe... must be said that this is not a very "oboish" piece, no place to breath and also the continuous jumps are really challenging.
> 
> View attachment Bach-SwamOboe.mp3


This is a mega piece for oboe savants to show off to others. But he does breathe - should have programmed that LOL. and some tongued of course.


----------



## Rudianos (Nov 13, 2021)

BTW not only did he learn this one - but several others from the same genre. He later developed focal dystonia - forgot essentially how to play on a neuro level. Relearned using coins on his oboe extending the keys and is back on top now. I am trying to get someone to VI him directly.


----------



## Rudianos (Nov 13, 2021)

I liked the sound of SWAM for Brahms would love to hear it more even ... but the Bach ... sounds like (and this is coming from an oboe player) the reed is very resistant and fuzzy. Like the player is having a tough time and the cane is getting a leak. Like a solid player, playing on a bad situation.


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 13, 2021)

Rudianos said:


> I liked the sound of SWAM for Brahms would love to hear it more even ... but the Bach ... sounds like (and this is coming from an oboe player) the reed is very resistant and fuzzy. Like the player is having a tough time and the cane is getting a leak. Like a solid player, playing on a bad situation.


With some spit drip. Not very pretty scene.


----------



## Rudianos (Nov 13, 2021)

Does anyone have the OT oboists, the orchestral ones and the dry soloists ones? I am pleased with the Bass Oboe I have, yeah that the one I chose to buy LOL...


----------



## lettucehat (Nov 13, 2021)

Rob said:


> this is oboe V2.9.2, customized the patch quite a bit and EQued. Also, I've slightly opened its width with Ozone' own Imager and applied IR1 Snape Maltings reverb...
> No, I don't hear musical performances in any of the examples of this thread. Swam, with all the usual reservations regarding timbre, is the one that to my ears is the more musical.


May I ask what aspects of the patch you customized, in a nutshell?


----------



## youngpokie (Nov 13, 2021)

Rudianos said:


> And this type of a review is very different than piano. There are other musicality, programming elements - do please feel free to give input - its very welcome!


A very useful and informative sets of comparisons, thank you for those. 

One thing I don't completely understand is why violin music was chosen for the oboe comparisons. Apologies if this was asked and answered before, but with so much music available that's specifically written to showcase the oboe and that's idiomatic for oboe playing I was confused. Thanks.


----------



## Rob (Nov 13, 2021)

lettucehat said:


> May I ask what aspects of the patch you customized, in a nutshell?


Easier to upload screenshots of the three pages of the instrument. As you see I also assign cc11 to the main volume. I need that extra dynamic


----------



## ptram (Nov 13, 2021)

I've added the VSL Viennese Oboe in my previous post:

VSL French and Viennese Oboes

Paolo


----------



## ptram (Nov 13, 2021)

This is Brahms with the UVI IRCAM Solo Instruments' Oboe:

Brahms, Oboe solo, UVI IRCAM Oboe

Paolo


----------



## Rudianos (Nov 13, 2021)

youngpokie said:


> A very useful and informative sets of comparisons, thank you for those.
> 
> One thing I don't completely understand is why violin music was chosen for the oboe comparisons. Apologies if this was asked and answered before, but with so much music available that's specifically written to showcase the oboe and that's idiomatic for oboe playing I was confused. Thanks.


I did it because one of my favorite oboe show boat pieces happens to be the Bach - and the Brahms is an oboe players dream solo. But dont you worry we will be getting more pieces out shortly. Do you have any requests? Swan Lake perhaps for the season?


----------



## ptram (Nov 13, 2021)

Rudianos said:


> the Brahms is an oboe players dream solo


And with all that did happen to the violin in the first movement, it was a savvy decision to leave the first part of the second movement to a different player!

Paolo


----------



## youngpokie (Nov 13, 2021)

Rudianos said:


> Do you have any requests? Swan Lake perhaps for the season?


I don’t know what the principle is for selection. From the standpoint of idiomatic writing, Vivaldi oboe concertos and sonatas? The Saint-Saens sonata Op166 has quite a few of articulations in just the first minutes, portato legato runs etc. And of course Beethoven Trio is for two oboi and English horn, and again it’s the full range of techniques. But these are classical pieces where technique and even, controlled tone and phrasing is paramount.

Your idea of Swan Lake is good too for “character” and especially because everyone knows it and has a mental benchmark. I guess it’s ultimately down to what we’re comparing?


----------



## ptram (Nov 14, 2021)

youngpokie said:


> idiomatic writing


Yet, the Brahms example is a perfect example of idiomatic writing. Very expressive, it puts the singing quality of an instrument to test. It also shows how nuanced the choice of portato articulation can be, and how good is legato.

Paolo


----------



## Rob (Nov 14, 2021)

I'm still amazed by the beauty and sweetness of the oboe in the old Miroslav library, it's 9 samples in all but sounds better than other hi end offerings (here a customized patch)

View attachment Handel-MiroOboe.mp3


----------



## doctoremmet (Nov 14, 2021)

Rob said:


> I'm still amazed by the beauty and sweetness of the oboe in the old Miroslav library, it's 9 samples in all but sounds better than other hi end offerings (here a customized patch)
> 
> View attachment Handel-MiroOboe.mp3


It indeed remains a sample classic. I actually prefer this expressiveness over decades newer virtual instruments.


----------



## Russell Anderson (Nov 14, 2021)

Rob said:


> this is oboe V2.9.2, customized the patch quite a bit and EQued. Also, I've slightly opened its width with Ozone' own Imager and applied IR1 Snape Maltings reverb...
> No, I don't hear musical performances in any of the examples of this thread. Swam, with all the usual reservations regarding timbre, is the one that to my ears is the more musical.


It is, though some of the vibratos remind me of flinching/cowering in fear of being hit or something every time they appear. Some like fast vibratos, I am much more fond of a generally slower but adaptive vibrato. Like a violin vibrato, in the style of Solo of the Sea Violin A. I have preferred the modelled oboes thus far as well. And I do not mind the oboe in Infinite Woodwinds, fortunately, as I will be buying the bundle as soon as it goes on sale.


----------



## ScarletJerry (Nov 14, 2021)

Rob said:


> I'm still amazed by the beauty and sweetness of the oboe in the old Miroslav library, it's 9 samples in all but sounds better than other hi end offerings (here a customized patch)
> 
> View attachment Handel-MiroOboe.mp3


That's my secret weapon as well. Just add some WIPS and it's expressive and gorgeous!

Scarlet Jerry


----------



## Rob (Nov 14, 2021)

ScarletJerry said:


> That's my secret weapon as well. Just add some WIPS and it's expressive and gorgeous!
> 
> Scarlet Jerry


shhh don't tell them


----------



## Yogevs (Nov 14, 2021)

My favourite solo Oboe may be Nucleus's one


----------



## cedricm (Nov 14, 2021)

BBCSO Pro, Mix 1, Reverb 20 %
View attachment Brahms-BBCPro-Mix1-R20.mp3


BBCSO Pro, Mix 2, Reverb 20 %
View attachment Brahms-BBCPro-Mix2-R20.mp3


BBCSO Pro, Close 80 % - Tree 30 % - Outriggers 10 %, Reverb 20 %
View attachment Brahms-BBCPro-C80T30O10.mp3


----------



## cedricm (Nov 14, 2021)

EWSO, QLeg, Close 80 % - Stage 30 %, EW Hall 1 default settings
View attachment Brahms-EWSO-QLeg-C80S30-EWHall.mp3


EWSO, Exp-Leg, Close 80 % - Stage 30 %, EW Hall 1 default settings
View attachment Brahms-EWSO-ExpLeg-C80S30-EWHall.mp3


EWSO, Sus-Leg, Close 80 % - Stage 30 %, EW Hall 1 default settings
View attachment Brahms-EWSO-SusLeg-C80S30-R4.mp3


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 14, 2021)

Yogevs said:


> My favourite solo Oboe may be Nucleus's one


demo ?


----------



## Rudianos (Nov 14, 2021)

Another clip from Albinoni... Orchestral Tools Miroire and Cineharpshichord ambience.

Albinoni Oboe Concerto in D minor op. 9 no. 2 - Mvmt 2 Adagio - mm 8-12

Cinesamples Oboe I - Legato/WT Trill - Close 90% - Teldex 30%/24ms

View attachment Oboe Concerto in D Minor - Adagio - Tomaso Albinoni - Oboe A Close Default Vibrato.mp3


Cinesamples Oboe I - Legato/WT Trill - Close 90% - Teldex 30%/24ms - **WVibrato plugin**

View attachment Oboe Concerto in D Minor - Adagio - Tomaso Albinoni - Oboe A Close M Vibrato.mp3


Cinesamples Oboe II - Legato/WT Trill - Close 90% - Teldex 30%/24ms

View attachment Oboe Concerto in D Minor - Adagio - Tomaso Albinoni Cine Oboe II.mp3


----------



## Rudianos (Nov 14, 2021)

Albinoni Oboe Concerto in D minor op. 9 no. 2 - Mvmt 2 Adagio - mm 8-12

Orchestral Tools - Miroire - Baroque Oboe - Legato - Spot 90% - Teldex 30%/24ms

View attachment Oboe Concerto in D Minor - Adagio - Tomaso Albinoni Miroire Oboe.mp3


Orchestral Tools - Miroire - Baroque Oboe - Legato - Spot 90% - Teldex 30%/24ms - **WVibrato plugin**

View attachment Oboe Concerto in D Minor - Adagio - Tomaso Albinoni Miroire Oboe add Vibrato.mp3


8Dio Claire Oboe - Legato Strong II - Close 80% - Teldex 30%/24ms

View attachment Oboe Concerto in D Minor - Adagio - Tomaso Albinoni Claire.mp3


8Dio Warm Solo Oboe - Legato/ WT Trill - Close 80% - Teldex 30%/24ms

View attachment Oboe Concerto in D Minor - Adagio - Tomaso Albinoni Warm Oboe.mp3


----------



## Rudianos (Nov 14, 2021)

Albinoni Oboe Concerto in D minor op. 9 no. 2 - Mvmt 2 Adagio - mm 8-12

MIDI - 1 with Key switch for Cinesamples - the other without.

Backup orchestra for your demos

BPM 36

View attachment Oboe Concerto in D Minor - Adagio - Tomaso Albinoni Orchestra.mp3


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 14, 2021)

CineSamples Oboe 1 & 2 are still my favorites from the demos I heard. Followed by OT Miroire Oboe.


----------



## Rudianos (Nov 14, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> CineSamples Oboe 1 & 2 are still my favorites from the demos I heard.


yes yes - what do you think of the vibrato plugin version - think there is alot of potential myself


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 14, 2021)

Rudianos said:


> what do you think of the vibrato plugin version


You mean a plugin you used to add vibrato ? Which demo is that ?


----------



## Rudianos (Nov 14, 2021)

the second cinesamples and miroire labled **WVibrato plugin**


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 14, 2021)

Rudianos said:


> yes yes - what do you think of the vibrato plugin version - think there is alot of potential myself


It sounds very good. The Vibrato is very subtle, was that vibrato part of the patch itself ? or you added some external effect for the vibrato ?


----------



## Rudianos (Nov 14, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> It sounds very good. The Vibrato is very subtle, was that vibrato part of the patch itself ? or you added some external effect for the vibrato ?


On those versions I dropped Cinesamples vibrato to 0 (which is LFO - not baked in like 8dio) ... and used a new plugin for me from Melda Production. Its completely controllable, more extensive LFO ... deep wide, gypsy, subtle. I like it.


----------



## Rudianos (Nov 14, 2021)

Miroire does not have vibrato which would be stylistically correct but put it in anyways LOL


----------



## Rudianos (Nov 14, 2021)

Russell Anderson said:


> It is, though some of the vibratos remind me of flinching/cowering in fear of being hit or something every time they appear. Some like fast vibratos, I am much more fond of a generally slower but adaptive vibrato. Like a violin vibrato, in the style of Solo of the Sea Violin A. I have preferred the modelled oboes thus far as well. And I do not mind the oboe in Infinite Woodwinds, fortunately, as I will be buying the bundle as soon as it goes on sale.


what do you think about the vibrato in my latest post - I dumped Cinesamples stock vibrato and went 3rd party vibrato. Better to your ears, worse? labeled **WVibrato plugin**


----------



## Rudianos (Nov 14, 2021)

cedricm said:


> BBCSO Pro, Mix 1, Reverb 20 %


Cant argue with the tone there - potential there - wish they sold the oboe by itself  thanks for the submission


----------



## youngpokie (Nov 14, 2021)

Rudianos said:


> Albinoni Oboe Concerto in D minor op. 9 no. 2 - Mvmt 2 Adagio - mm 8-12


Is it me or are they all struggling with these type of lines?

Edit: will give it another careful listen before concluding one way or another. Thanks again for doing this!


----------



## Yogevs (Nov 14, 2021)

Rudianos said:


> Albinoni Oboe Concerto in D minor op. 9 no. 2 - Mvmt 2 Adagio - mm 8-12
> 
> MIDI - 1 with Key switch for Cinesamples - the other without.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the MIDI - I'll use it to do a Nucleus demo tomorrow (not the 1.2 version, the previous one, but I don't think there are changes between the two)


----------



## Rudianos (Nov 14, 2021)

youngpokie said:


> Is it me or are they all struggling with these type of lines?
> 
> Edit: will give it another careful listen before concluding one way or another. Thanks again for doing this!


thanks I think I could have been more graceful with my grace notes - but i'm not known for grace


----------



## Yogevs (Nov 14, 2021)

Ok, had some free time - let's try this.

Just imported the Midi uploaded by @Rudianos 

Nucleus Solo Oboe (no trill - just Legato):

View attachment Solo Oboe.mp3


Nucleus 2 Oboes (no Legato - just Sustained and Trill):

View attachment 2 Oboes.mp3


----------



## Rudianos (Nov 14, 2021)

Yogevs said:


> Ok, had some free time - let's try this.
> 
> Just imported the Midi uploaded by @Rudianos
> 
> Nucleus Solo Oboe (no trill - just Legato):


thanks for the submission - like the sound there!


----------



## youngpokie (Nov 15, 2021)

Here's a quick one of Albinoni with OT Soloist Oboe. 

The sustains are not looped, so they are quite a bit shorter. Trills are in the Romantic style, starting slow and speeding up. This oboe has recorded grace notes too.

View attachment Albinoni.mp3


----------



## pipedr (Nov 15, 2021)

I suppose this thread has moved on from the Brahms, but in case there are others (like me) who were not familiar with the oboe solo:


----------



## Geomir (Nov 16, 2021)

Where is EWHO OPUS solo oboe? Come one, someone! I know so many people here bought it! I am really curious to see if they improved it, or of it still sounds as in the "legacy" version of EWHO.


----------



## doctoremmet (Nov 18, 2021)

Geomir said:


> Where is EWHO OPUS solo oboe? Come one, someone! I know so many people here bought it! I am really curious to see if they improved it, or of it still sounds as in the "legacy" version of EWHO.








Here you go (Brahms).

Out-of-the-box Oboe Legato Slur Expressive patch, only MAIN mic mix and no external reverb.

View attachment HOPUS Oboe Legato Slur Expressive MAIN MIC - Out of the box.mp3


Same parameters. Different patch (non vibrato Legato Slur Rep):

View attachment HOPUS Oboe Legato Slur Rep MAIN MIC - Out of the box.mp3


Same non-vib Legato Slur Rep patch, only CLOSE mic, no OPUS reverb. External reverb MTurboReverb Warm Hall, 30% wet 2200ms. Sonible SMART:EQ curve.






View attachment HOPUS Oboe Legato Slur Rep MAIN MIC - CLOSE MIC and MTurboReverb.mp3


Edit: I guess that second patch does have vibrato


----------



## Geomir (Nov 18, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> Here you go (Brahms).
> 
> Out-of-the-box Oboe Legato Slur Expressive patch, only MAIN mic mix and no external reverb.
> 
> ...


Thank you for this! Well, it sounds like... EastWest! The 2nd one is the best I think (the lesser of 3 evils)!


----------



## doctoremmet (Nov 18, 2021)

Geomir said:


> Thank you for this! Well, it sounds like... EastWest! The 2nd one is the best I think (the lesser of 3 evils)!


Pleasure. And yes - we agree on which one sounds best.


----------



## doctoremmet (Nov 18, 2021)

Again Brahms - this time a couple of Chris Hein woodwinds. I always struggle making CH instruments sound remotely good - using “found” MIDI. These really can only sound slightly good when you actually play in the damn line yourself.

First off, the Oboe. Settings:










View attachment Chris Hein Oboe.mp3


----------



## youngpokie (Nov 18, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> First off, the Oboe


Oh wow, this has so much character! I don't know anything about CH, its playability or flexibility but this one really captures the essence of an oboe. So many libraries have an oboe that sounds like a distant trumpet, this one is pretty incredible. Thanks!


----------



## doctoremmet (Nov 18, 2021)

youngpokie said:


> Oh wow, this has so much character! I don't know anything about CH, its playability or flexibility but this one really captures the essence of an oboe. So many libraries have an oboe that sounds like a distant trumpet, this one is pretty incredible. Thanks!


I actually made a mistake and I should have assigned CC=1 where I had CC=11 in the settings above. I'll let that one reside in the original post, and here's a new render with the "right" settings.






View attachment Chris Hein Oboe.mp3


----------



## doctoremmet (Nov 18, 2021)

Chris Hein Oboe d'Amore - same settings.






View attachment Chris Hein Oboe d'Amore.mp3


----------



## doctoremmet (Nov 18, 2021)

Finally, again Brahms MIDI - rendered by Native Instruments / Soundiron Symphony Series Woodwinds Solo Instruments | Oboe. Settings: True Legato patch, Stereo + Close + Far mics mixed in, and a 25% wet internal default Cathedral IR.











View attachment Soundiron Symphony Oboe.mp3


----------



## Kery Michael (Nov 18, 2021)

Rudianos said:


> This is a mega piece for oboe savants to show off to others. But he does breathe - should have programmed that LOL. and some tongued of course.



I don’t know… I don’t find the legato transitions to be very convincing. And the shorts lack the woody breathy tone of a real oboe….

Ha ha! Obviously joking.

But thanks for posting a real oboe. After listening to so many sampled oboes I start to lose perspective. Refreshing to hear the real thing!

And seriously, maybe I’m losing my mind, but the oboe did sound a little synthy in the higher register a little after the two minute mark?!


----------



## youngpokie (Nov 18, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> Chris Hein Oboe d'Amore - same settings.


Well @doctoremmet thanks to you I'm reading up on CH Oboes. Does he do BF sales? A little perplexed by the interface I'll admit but that oboe sound is quite unique. And sorry if I'm hijacking this tread...


----------



## doctoremmet (Nov 18, 2021)

youngpokie said:


> Well @doctoremmet thanks to you I'm reading up on CH Oboes. Does he do BF sales? A little perplexed by the interface I'll admit but that oboe sound is quite unique. And sorry if I'm hijacking this tread...


Yes, there usually are sales over at Best Service. I think I’ve purchased all CH Orchestral libraries with a 40% discount.


----------



## doctoremmet (Nov 18, 2021)

From @Reid Rosefelt ’s 2020 BF listing:


----------



## doctoremmet (Nov 18, 2021)

@leo007 is selling Chris Hein Winds Compact for $100:






For Sale - Antares, Sonible, Ujam, Softube, iZotope, Toontrack, Arturia, XLN Audio, SSL, IK Multimedia, Native Instruments, UVI, Waves etc...


Payment PayPal / Payoneer / Skrill ( All Prices in USD ) Feel free to PM me any question 📝 NOTE If this is your first post, please introduce yourself in the introduction section, in order to enable the "Start conversation" (PM) feature 😊...




vi-control.net


----------



## Rudianos (Nov 19, 2021)

pipedr said:


> I suppose this thread has moved on from the Brahms, but in case there are others (like me) who were not familiar with the oboe solo:



thanks for posting a real world example of that solo. A frequent orchestral audition piece for oboe players. Lovely.


----------



## Rudianos (Nov 19, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> Again Brahms - this time a couple of Chris Hein woodwinds. I always struggle making CH instruments sound remotely good - using “found” MIDI. These really can only sound slightly good when you actually play in the damn line yourself.
> 
> First off, the Oboe. Settings:



Chris puts out another great product. Smooth.


----------



## Rudianos (Nov 19, 2021)

Thanks everyone for the wonderful submissions to the the thread. My goal soon is to get an articulation piece out. Something more aggressive perhaps.


----------



## Soundbed (Nov 25, 2021)

Here's the Bach at 123BPM using CSW Solo Oboe. Marcato Articulation, with Repetition Overlay on. Mix Mic, built in Reverb at 63%

I'm not sure I'd keep these velocities and mod wheel if trying to coax "the best" out of this one, but the experiment here seems to be having at least one consistent thing (a control as it were), which is the MIDI.

View attachment CSW Oboe Bach Marc Rep.mp3








And here the same, except with Repetition overlay is OFF:

View attachment CSW Oboe Bach Marc RepOFF.mp3


----------



## doctoremmet (Nov 25, 2021)

youngpokie said:


> Well @doctoremmet thanks to you I'm reading up on CH Oboes. Does he do BF sales? A little perplexed by the interface I'll admit but that oboe sound is quite unique. And sorry if I'm hijacking this tread...


Now 50% off (BF)


----------



## Soundbed (Nov 25, 2021)

And the Brahms. I did a touch of MIDI CC "cleanup" in the beginning for the mod wheel and Breath; I think they could be considered MIDI control data mistakes and the instrument was not handling them as we'd want.

This is using the Expressive Legato setting. I see no real point in demonstrating the low latency if we're hoping for the "best sound" out of each instrument for each part.

View attachment CSW Brahms Mix Expressive Leg.mp3


----------



## Soundbed (Dec 1, 2021)

Rudianos said:


> Bach Violin Sonata No. 3 in CM for Solo Violin 1005 - Mvmt. 4 Allegro Assai, MM. 1-42
> 
> "Alex Klein cut a wonderful render of this, album released a couple of decades ago" - Notes adjusted to fit normal oboe, though he used a rare low A oboe. Note that some patches actually missing low B, despite oboe range going to Bb!!!
> 
> ...


Apologies for going off topic. How are you getting a Teldex verb?


----------



## Rudianos (Dec 1, 2021)

Soundbed said:


> Apologies for going off topic. How are you getting a Teldex verb?


Altiverb - good question.


----------



## muziksculp (Dec 1, 2021)

@Rudianos ,

VSL MIR Pro Room Pack 2 has Teledex Stage.

Is Altiverb 7 your go to convolution reverb ? Does it run efficiently on Windows 10 ?

I don't have Altiverb 7, but you made me think about it, since I'm a Reverb addict.  Quite pricy for the Standard version 500 Euros.

Do you have MIR Pro ? 

I also have EW-Spcaes 2, which I don't think has Teledex Stage. But don't use it much, I think I should give it some work.

Thanks,
Muziksculp


----------



## Rudianos (Dec 1, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> @Rudianos ,
> 
> VSL MIR Pro Room Pack 2 has Teledex Stage.
> 
> Is Altiverb 7 your go to convolution reverb ? Does it run efficiently on Windows 10 ?


I use Altiverb and I am very pleased with it. Still learning about it. Tons of spaces and editing options. Do not have anything (Convo) to compare it to except YouTube Demos. Windows 10 is what I use. Easy load. Plugin Discount $441.89 https://plugindiscounts.com/product/audio-ease-altiverb-7-regular/


----------



## muziksculp (Dec 1, 2021)

Rudianos said:


> I use Altiverb and I am very pleased with it. Still learning about it. Tons of spaces and editing options. Do not have anything (Convo) to compare it to except YouTube Demos. Windows 10 is what I use. Easy load. Plugin Discount $441.89 https://plugindiscounts.com/product/audio-ease-altiverb-7-regular/


THANKS


----------



## Rudianos (Dec 1, 2021)

Some Black Friday Acquisitions:

Bach Violin Sonata No. 3 in CM for Solo Violin 1005 - Mvmt. 4 Allegro Assai, MM. 1-42

Orchestral Tools - SINE Berlin Woodwinds - Oboe 1 - Legato - Spot - Teldex 30%/24ms

View attachment Multi - Master Oboe Demos - Bach Partita - OT Oboe 1 Legato Max Volume.mp3


Orchestral Tools - SINE Berlin Woodwinds - Oboe 1 - Staccato - Spot - Teldex 30%/24ms

View attachment Multi - Master Oboe Demos - Bach Partita - OT Oboe 1 Stacatissimo.mp3


Orchestral Tools - SINE Berlin Woodwinds - Oboe 2 - Legato - Spot - Teldex 30%/24ms

View attachment Multi - Master Oboe Demos - Bach Partita - OT Oboe 2 Leg.mp3


Orchestral Tools - SINE Berlin Woodwinds - Oboe 2 - Staccato - Spot - Teldex 30%/24ms

View attachment Multi - Master Oboe Demos - Bach Partita - OT Oboe 2 Stac.mp3


----------



## Rudianos (Dec 1, 2021)

Bach Violin Sonata No. 3 in CM for Solo Violin 1005 - Mvmt. 4 Allegro Assai, MM. 1-42

Audio Imperia - Solo - Oboe - Legato Slurred - Close - Teldex 30%/24ms

View attachment Multi - Master Oboe Demos - Bach Partita - Audio Imperia SOLO Slurred Close.mp3


Audio Imperia - Solo - Oboe - Legato Tongued - Close - Teldex 30%/24ms

View attachment Multi - Master Oboe Demos - Bach Partita - Audio Imperia SOLO Retongued Close.mp3


Audio Imperia - Solo - Oboe - Staccatissimo - Close - Teldex 30%/24ms

View attachment Multi - Master Oboe Demos - Bach Partita - Audio Imperia SOLO Stacatissimo.mp3


----------



## Rudianos (Dec 1, 2021)

Brahms Violin Concerto, Op. 77 Mvmt. 2 Excerpt, Adagio MM. 1-16

Orchestral Tools - SINE Berlin Woodwinds - Oboe 1 - Legato - Spot - Teldex 30%/24ms

View attachment Multi - Master Oboe Demos - Brahms Violin OT SINE Oboe 1.mp3


Orchestral Tools - SINE Berlin Woodwinds - Oboe 2 - Legato - Spot - Teldex 30%/24ms

View attachment Multi - Master Oboe Demos - Brahms Violin OT SINE Oboe 2.mp3


Audio Imperia - Solo - Oboe - Legato Slurred - Close - Teldex 30%/24ms

View attachment Multi - Master Oboe Demos - Brahms Violin Audio Imperia SOLO.mp3


----------



## Rudianos (Dec 1, 2021)

Some of those don't get as much justice as they deserve without a whole redo.


----------



## Rudianos (Dec 1, 2021)

The Music of the Night - Andrew Lloyd Weber

Special thanks to @fan455 for providing his recording for automation and rendering.

All Tracks - Altiverb Teldex 30% Wet - 24 MS Delay w/ Vienna Imperial Close Softest

Audio Imperia - Solo - Oboe - Legato Slurred Tongued Default - Close - Teldex 30%/24ms

View attachment Multi - Master Oboe Demos - Music of the Night - Audio Imperia SOLO Close.mp3


----------



## Rudianos (Dec 1, 2021)

Albinoni Oboe Concerto in D minor op. 9 no. 2 - Mvmt 2 Adagio - mm 8-12

Audio Imperia - Solo - Oboe - Legato Slurred Tongued Default - Close - Teldex 30%/24ms

View attachment Oboe Concerto in D Minor - Adagio - Tomaso Albinoni Audio Imperia Solo.mp3


----------



## Soundbed (Dec 1, 2021)

Rudianos said:


> Some Black Friday Acquisitions:
> 
> Bach Violin Sonata No. 3 in CM for Solo Violin 1005 - Mvmt. 4 Allegro Assai, MM. 1-42
> 
> ...


Painful.


----------



## Rudianos (Dec 1, 2021)

Soundbed said:


> Painful.


oh I know! one thing's for certain is that's sine player orchestral tools or whatever is really interpreting that many data in a different way.


----------



## fan455 (Dec 1, 2021)

Rudianos said:


> The Music of the Night - Andrew Lloyd Weber
> 
> Special thanks to @fan455 for providing his recording for automation and rendering.
> 
> ...


Oboe libraries can really sound nice with less effort compared to strings libraries. And how many semi-tones transposed? I prefer this to the original key except for some ultra-high piano notes. 

I didn't notice some wrong notes in the piano midi and uploaded a new version in the violin comparison thread.


----------



## Soundbed (Dec 1, 2021)

And because some others have tried Staccato here is CSW Staccatissimo Oboe. I had to delete the mod wheel for this. (The velocities are the exact same for every note in the original MIDI.) Post #111 has the other CSW Marcato and Marcato w/Rep for this piece.

View attachment CSW Oboe Stacc.mp3







I'd wager Angry Woodwinds Pro would handle this part quite well, but I'm not connected to the drive that has it installed right now.


----------



## Rudianos (Dec 1, 2021)

fan455 said:


> Oboe libraries can really sound nice with less effort compared to strings libraries. And how many semi-tones transposed? I prefer this to the original key except for some ultra-high piano notes.
> 
> I didn't notice some wrong notes in the piano midi and uploaded a new version in the violin comparison thread.


I move it up 7 so first LH note was a Gb now a Db. Perfect 5th up... and forgot I did that so the new Violin ones also in that key, whoops!


----------



## Lilwing (Jan 17, 2022)

Hi! I hope it's okay to bump this amazing thread.
It's really a treasure to find your ideal oboe, thank you!

I don't know which one I prefer, but I don't understand something.
@Rob I really love your mockup with the SWAM oboe, and also the Miroslav one.
But I don't understand, before I listened to a demo of the SWAM one and I decided that I wasn't really into its sound. And in your mockup it absolutely doesn't sound the same, it sounds gorgeous to me.
Does someone have an idea about why it's so different please?
I'm a newbie so my question might totally be stupid.
One of the demos I heard was this one:
It sounds beautiful but I mean it's not the sound I need/want.
But it sounds beautiful, I'm not wanting to say that it's bad at all.

Thank you!


----------



## Rudianos (Jan 17, 2022)

Lilwing said:


> Hi! I hope it's okay to bump this amazing thread.
> It's really a treasure to find your ideal oboe, thank you!


I can say that video demo - while very musical ... is def not what any pro oboe player I have met would want to sound like. Kind of ehhh nasaly. And I do agree @Rob demo was very nice. Some of his settings... https://vi-control.net/community/threads/ultimate-solo-oboe-comparison-thread.116913/post-4964643


----------



## Rudianos (Jan 17, 2022)

Albinoni Oboe Concerto in D minor op. 9 no. 2 - Mvmt 2 Adagio - mm 8-12

A new one I like.

Vienna Synchonized Baroque Oboe Dry with Teldex + M Vibrato

View attachment Oboe Concerto in D Minor - Adagio - Tomaso Albinoni Vienna Synchonized Baroque.mp3


----------



## Lilwing (Jan 17, 2022)

Thank you @Rudianos 
So it reassures me, this sound is unusual for a oboe?
After having listened to it again and again, now I love it a lot, it's so expressive, so moving and beautiful. But I still think that it sounds more like a kind of saxophone.

I like the 8dio Claire Oboe a lot, as well as the one from Symphony Series.
The BBCSO oboe also is very good, but more reverberant.
There are a lot more that I like, but I don't remember their name at the moment.
Overall all sound good to my taste.

I was thinking to buy this one in a 200 $ bundle:

It has a tone that resembles a bit the 8dio one and the BBCSO one I find. But I don't know if the very light noise in the last sample of the first musical lines (just before the oboe chords) is spit or a key noise, it's nearly at the end of the sample.
But I love its tone. My favorite overall is maybe the 8dio Claire or the Swam, and Miroslav sounds incredible for just 9 samples.


----------



## Phrygian6 (Jan 17, 2022)

Yogevs said:


> Ok, had some free time - let's try this.
> 
> Just imported the Midi uploaded by @Rudianos
> 
> ...


Audio Imperia really nailed the solo instruments in Nucleus, and the oboe is particular is excellent!!


----------



## Yogevs (Jan 18, 2022)

Phrygian6 said:


> Audio Imperia really nailed the solo instruments in Nucleus, and the oboe is particular is excellent!!


Still my favourite Oboe


----------



## Easy Pickens (Jan 20, 2022)

Someone mentioned Swan Lake way back when this thread was young and full of vigor. It so happens that I actually have a Swan Lake mockup and I actually did use it to test many many oboes, trying to find just the right flavor (this thread wasn't around then, or I didn't see it).

I wouldn't be able to tell which is which from the audio files I saved, but the midi's still around somewhere, so I could make new bounces (and remember to label them) if there's still interest. I think the thread's pretty comprehensive so far, but different contexts can be helpful...


----------



## Rudianos (Jan 20, 2022)

Easy Pickens said:


> Someone mentioned Swan Lake way back when this thread was young and full of vigor. It so happens that I actually have a Swan Lake mockup and I actually did use it to test many many oboes, trying to find just the right flavor (this thread wasn't around then, or I didn't see it).
> 
> I wouldn't be able to tell which is which from the audio files I saved, but the midi's still around somewhere, so I could make new bounces (and remember to label them) if there's still interest. I think the thread's pretty comprehensive so far, but different contexts can be helpful...


Absolutely - send it over - we can but it into all the big names. Swan Lake is great! working on some new ones my self for more agitated playing. Thanks!


----------



## Rudianos (Jun 22, 2022)

Music of the Night with the newly discounted Solo Oboe from Orchestral Tools and the new on Trial VSL German Upright.

Teldex Altiverb Glue

View attachment Multi - Master Oboe Demos - Music of the Night Berlin Solo Vienna German.mp3


----------



## Marcus Millfield (Jun 22, 2022)

This probably isn't the popular opinion, but I'm really surprised at the NI Symphony oboe example @Rudianos posted on page 1. It sounds a bit processed, but the tone is quite lovely in that Bach demo!

Probably need to dig out my BBCSO Pro copy as well to give that oboe another run as well.


----------



## Rudianos (Jun 22, 2022)

Marcus Millfield said:


> This probably isn't the popular opinion, but I'm really surprised at the NI Symphony oboe example @Rudianos posted on page 1. It sounds a bit processed, but the tone is quite lovely in that Bach demo!
> 
> Probably need to dig out my BBCSO Pro copy as well to give that oboe another run as well.


Yeah just listened back I definitely agree! That symphony series really does have some good patches. Should definitely get more respect.


----------



## RogiervG (Jun 23, 2022)

Lilwing said:


> Hi! I hope it's okay to bump this amazing thread.
> It's really a treasure to find your ideal oboe, thank you!
> 
> I don't know which one I prefer, but I don't understand something.
> ...



it has in many occassions more a soprano-ish sax and even English horn-ish sound than an oboe sound unfortunately


----------



## Rudianos (Aug 4, 2022)

Nice release update for Neo Woodwinds includes an unexpected Solo Oboe. Very British type sound, with the short scraped reeds. Rare in the VI world to get. Kudos @InsanitySamples



The Music of the Night - Andrew Lloyd Weber (Removed Stock Verb) Altiverb Teldex 30% Wet - 24 MS Delay w/ Vienna Imperial Close Softest

Kind of a mic deep dive! Legato Adaptive Speed


Default

View attachment Multi - Master Oboe Demos - Music of the Night - Neo Default.mp3


Overhead

View attachment Multi - Master Oboe Demos - Music of the Night - Neo Overhead Longs.mp3


Mid L Mid R

View attachment Multi - Master Oboe Demos - Music of the Night - Neo Room Mids.mp3


Hall

View attachment Multi - Master Oboe Demos - Music of the Night - Neo Room Longs.mp3


----------



## Rudianos (Aug 4, 2022)

Again these are the MIDI as presented here for a control group.


Bach Violin Sonata No. 3 in CM for Solo Violin 1005 - Mvmt. 4 Allegro Assai, MM. 1-42 - Mid Mics

Longs Fast

View attachment Bach Partita - Neo Fixed Fast.mp3


Longs Slow

View attachment Bach Partita - Neo Fixed Slow.mp3


Marcato

View attachment Bach Partita - Neo Marcato.mp3


Staccato

View attachment Bach Partita - Neo Staccato.mp3


Staccatissimo

View attachment Bach Partita - Neo Staccatissimo.mp3



Brahms Violin Concerto, Op. 77 Mvmt. 2 Excerpt, Adagio MM. 1-16 - Mid Mics - Longs Slow

View attachment Brahms - Neo Longs.mp3



Albinoni Oboe Concerto in D minor op. 9 no. 2 - Mvmt 2 Adagio - mm 8-12 - Mid Mics - Longs Slow, Trill

View attachment Oboe Concerto in D Minor - Adagio - Tomaso Albinoni - Neo Longs.mp3


----------



## Erik (Aug 7, 2022)

A bit late to chime in (to say the least haha), but here is my Brahms one

View attachment OboeBrahms.mp3




Spoiler



Sonivox Orchestral Woodwinds


----------



## Rudianos (Aug 7, 2022)

Erik said:


> A bit late to chime in (to say the least haha), but here is my Brahms one
> 
> View attachment OboeBrahms.mp3
> 
> ...


Never too late. What oboe is that?


----------



## Erik (Aug 7, 2022)

As the spoiler says......Sonivox Orchestral Woodwinds!


----------



## Rudianos (Aug 7, 2022)

Erik said:


> As the spoiler says......Sonivox Orchestral Woodwinds!


Sounds great!


----------



## Emanuel Fróes (Aug 8, 2022)

Enhancing the Tone Realism of EW OPUS Solo Oboe (screen recording w/ example)


----------



## Rudianos (Sep 17, 2022)

Finally Acquired Auddict's Master Solo Woodwind Bundle for $99. Just did a Google search and there it was on APD. Not listed on their site engine, but through Google got the deal there. https://audioplugin.deals/master-solo-woodwinds-bundle-by-auddict/

I love the tone, very clear ... British ... many good uses. Unique. Trill engine is good too ... up to a 5th all notes have trills. Maybe this company does not get much credit but I think their woodwinds are nice. Easy to play with Piano - better than even these control MIDI runs. Very musical if you play within the built in arcs. Flutters and triple tongues are quite unique.

Anyways here is the oboe.

Albinoni Oboe Concerto in D minor op. 9 no. 2 - Mvmt 2 Adagio - mm 8-12 - Legato, Trills - Close Pair

(Removed Stock Verb) Altiverb Teldex 30% Wet - 24 MS Delay

View attachment Oboe Concerto in D Minor - Adagio - Tomaso Albinoni - Auddict.mp3


Brahms Violin Concerto, Op. 77 Mvmt. 2 Excerpt, Adagio MM. 1-16 - Legato - Close Pair

(Removed Stock Verb) Altiverb Teldex 30% Wet - 24 MS Delay

View attachment Multi - Master Oboe Demos - Brahms Violin Auddict Close Pair.mp3


The Music of the Night - Andrew Lloyd Weber (Removed Stock Verb) Altiverb Teldex 30% Wet - 24 MS Delay w/ Vienna Imperial Close Softest - Close Ribbons - Softened Some

View attachment Multi - Master Oboe Demos - Music of the Night Auddict less vib ribbon less volume.mp3


The Music of the Night - Andrew Lloyd Weber (Removed Stock Verb) Altiverb Teldex 30% Wet - 24 MS Delay w/ Vienna Imperial Close Softest - Close Pair

View attachment Multi - Master Oboe Demos - Music of the Night Auddict less vib.mp3


Bach Violin Sonata No. 3 in CM for Solo Violin 1005 - Mvmt. 4 Allegro Assai, MM. 1-42 - Stock - Legato

View attachment Multi - Master Oboe Demos - Bach Partita - Addict Legato.mp3


Bach Violin Sonata No. 3 in CM for Solo Violin 1005 - Mvmt. 4 Allegro Assai, MM. 1-42 - Stock - Stacatissimo

View attachment Multi - Master Oboe Demos - Bach Partita - Addict Stacattissimo.mp3


Bach Violin Sonata No. 3 in CM for Solo Violin 1005 - Mvmt. 4 Allegro Assai, MM. 1-42 - Stock - Legato - Ribbons

View attachment Multi - Master Oboe Demos - Bach Partita - Addict Legato Tibbon Up.mp3


----------



## The NyerKing (Oct 28, 2022)

Rob said:


> I'm still amazed by the beauty and sweetness of the oboe in the old Miroslav library, it's 9 samples in all but sounds better than other hi end offerings (here a customized patch)
> 
> View attachment Handel-MiroOboe.mp3


Hi Rob, is this from Miroslav Philharmonik 1 or 2? Thanks!


----------



## Rob (Oct 28, 2022)

The NyerKing said:


> Hi Rob, is this from Miroslav Philharmonik 1 or 2? Thanks!


Miro 1, but re-sampled and made as kontakt patch...


----------



## The NyerKing (Oct 28, 2022)

Rob said:


> Miro 1, but re-sampled and made as kontakt patch...


Great! Thanks for the info!


----------



## HCMarkus (Oct 28, 2022)

Rob said:


> Miro 1, but re-sampled and made as kontakt patch...


I've got Miro 1, but haven't been able to use since Mojave. Any way to dig into it without opening? I like that oboe! 

PS: really like the expressiveness and connected fluidity of the SWAM Oboe (using Breath Control, of course). I've got the SWAM strings and flutes, but have been making do with less playable Oboes, so wouldn't mind gaining access to ye olde Miroslav horn...


----------



## Rob (Oct 29, 2022)

HCMarkus said:


> I've got Miro 1, but haven't been able to use since Mojave. Any way to dig into it without opening? I like that oboe! PS: really like the expressiveness and connected fluidity of the SWAM Oboe (using Breath Control, of course). I've got the SWAM strings and flutes, but have been making do with less playable Oboes, so wouldn't mind gaining access to ye olde Miroslav horn...


I can share the nki, but not the samples of course...


----------



## The NyerKing (Oct 29, 2022)

Rob said:


> I can share the nki, but not the samples of course...


That would be great! Thank you.


----------



## Flyo (Oct 29, 2022)

How great could be if @IKMultimedia do a mayor
Update to Miroslav 2 (some content of the first version 1 are already included on the actual version 2!) with new scripted legato and new GIU. There are very good samples on the Miroslav series! Also Miroslav deserves it. 🎻🫶🏿


----------



## Rudianos (Oct 29, 2022)

@IKMultimedia Seconded ^^^


----------



## Woodie1972 (Oct 29, 2022)

Rudianos said:


> Hello here some special oboes.
> 
> Brahms Violin Concerto, Op. 77 Mvmt. 2 Excerpt, Adagio MM. 1-16
> 
> ...


I just stumbled onto this thread, it's quite some time ago, but here goes: the legato transitions sound a bit weird to me, as the notes overlap too much. I guess you used a sustain patch for this test instead of the legato patch, orherwise this could not happen, because with the legato patch there will sound only one note at the same time. It would be nice if you would do it over with the legato patch, if possible.


----------



## Rudianos (Oct 29, 2022)

Woodie1972 said:


> I just stumbled onto this thread, it's quite some time ago, but here goes: the legato transitions sound a bit weird to me, as the notes overlap too much. I guess you used a sustain patch for this test instead of the legato patch, orherwise this could not happen, because with the legato patch there will sound only one note at the same time. It would be nice if you would do it over with the legato patch, if possible.


the VSL ones I take it? Yeah that might have been before I noticed I can turn Poly legato off. Ill look over it. They were legato patches though.


----------



## Rudianos (Oct 29, 2022)

Bach Partita

VSL Oboe D'Amore Staccato

View attachment Bach Partita - VSL Dry Staccato.mp3


VSL Oboe D'Amore Legato

View attachment Bach Partita - VSL Dry Legato.mp3


VSL Synchronized Oboe D'Amore Staccato DRY

View attachment Bach Partita - Synchron Dry Staccato.mp3


VSL Synchronized Oboe D'Amore Legato DRY

View attachment Bach Partita - Synchron Dry Legato.mp3


VSL Synchronized Oboe D'Amore Staccato Default

View attachment Bach Partita - Synchron Wet Staccato.mp3


VSL Synchronized Oboe D'Amore Legato Default

View attachment Bach Partita - Synchron Wet Legato.mp3


----------



## Rudianos (Oct 29, 2022)

Brahms's Violin Oboe Excerpt

VSL Oboe D'Amore Legato

View attachment Brahms Violin - VI Dry.mp3


VSL Synchronized Oboe D'Amore Legato DRY

View attachment Brahms Violin - Synchron Dry.mp3


VSL Synchronized Oboe D'Amore Legato Default

View attachment Brahms Violin - Synchron Wet.mp3


----------



## Rudianos (Oct 29, 2022)

Woodie1972 said:


> I just stumbled onto this thread, it's quite some time ago, but here goes: the legato transitions sound a bit weird to me, as the notes overlap too much. I guess you used a sustain patch for this test instead of the legato patch, orherwise this could not happen, because with the legato patch there will sound only one note at the same time. It would be nice if you would do it over with the legato patch, if possible.


Okay so those are all mono legato - dont think I hear the overlapped notes anymore


----------



## Woodie1972 (Oct 30, 2022)

Jup, much better, I think. Thanks for doing this


----------



## HCMarkus (Nov 3, 2022)

Rob said:


> I can share the nki, but not the samples of course...


Rob, I couldn't't get the Miroslav samples exposed from within the format stored; I just went ahead and bought Audio Modeling's Double Reeds (for which I had been Jonesing for some time, your demo deepened my lust!). I do appreciate your response and assitance.

I find the playability of the modeled winds provide most rewarding results... The way notes connect is, for me, just as important as the raw sound (which in the case of the double reeds, I find very convincing). Being able to modulate vibrato depth and speed in real-time adds so much to the emotion that a virtual instrument conveys. With Breath and the CC control, it becomes possible to intuitively perform evocative solo lines with these VIs.

I should mention: the AM Dbl Reeds are selling for $229 everywhere. AudioDeluxe will sell them at about $205 (once you put them in your cart), but when put in my cart at the Audio Modeling website, the price came in at under $170.

Maybe its the Euro exchange rate; whatever the reason, direct from AM was by far the best deal.


----------

